# Adsl router needed with usb 3.0 for streaming movies from 3tb hdd



## piks (Jul 9, 2015)

hello guys,

I am currently using bsnl broadband (1445 plan) and my router is almost dead thats why i am here in the search of a new one.

Requirements: 

1. adsl router
2. good range (2000 sq.ft home)
3. usb 3.0 (want to stream media from 3tb wd hdd and its a big priority)
4. should be compatiable with apple devices like macbook,iPad etc
5. budget is 3k

I am not particular about any brand but suggestions are always welcomed  

Thanks in advance to those who ll help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2015)

What is your budget?


----------



## piks (Jul 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is your budget?



sorry forgot to specify that,my budget is 3k.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 9, 2015)

You can't connect an external hdd directly to a router through USB for streaming. You'll need a dedicated media server for that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2015)

you will not get an adsl router with usb 3.0 port for even 10000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> You can't *connect an external hdd directly to a router through USB for streaming*. You'll need a dedicated media server for that.



TP Link W8968 does that but you'll need externally powered HDD.

How to determine if a USB hard drive is compatible with TP-LINK routers? - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## piks (Jul 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TP Link W8968 does that but you'll need externally powered HDD.
> 
> How to determine if a USB hard drive is compatible with TP-LINK routers? - Welcome to TP-LINK



Thanks a lot for your suggestion.I am thinking of hooking up wd my book 3tb with the router.Is there any problem as mine is a 3tb one?
And how much read write speed should i get if i ll buy a usb 2.0 router?My primary purpose is to stream hd media from hdd,if an usb 2.0 ll suffice then i am ok with that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

piks said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestion.I am thinking of hooking up wd my book 3tb with the router.Is there any problem as mine is a 3tb one?
> And how much read write speed should i get if i ll buy a usb 2.0 router?My primary purpose is to stream hd media from hdd,if an usb 2.0 ll suffice then i am ok with that.



From the same link:



> *The below are four requirements of the supported USB hard drive.*
> 
> *1. The hard drive formats*
> 
> ...



About read/write speeds, lesser than theoretical max USB 2.0 speeds (480 Mbit/s)


----------



## warrior123 (Jul 10, 2015)

I use TP Link TD W8968 USB point to stream movies to my mobile directly from my WD 2TB External hard drive. It works flawlessly.


----------



## piks (Jul 10, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> I use TP Link TD W8968 USB point to stream movies to my mobile directly from my WD 2TB External hard drive. It works flawlessly.



Do you stream 1080p content without any problem?And how much read write speed are you getting?
One more thing can i use the usb storage sharing from the macbook as well and iPhone?Me too thinking of getting a w8968 but my problem is it may not read my wd my book 3tb!!


----------



## warrior123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes. It streams 1080p. How to check out read/write speed? 

You can order it and try it out. If not satisfied you can return it.


----------



## piks (Jul 10, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> Yes. It streams 1080p. How to check out read/write speed?
> 
> You can order it and try it out. If not satisfied you can return it.



Does it support 3tb external hard disk?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

piks said:


> Does it support 3tb external hard disk?



Read it again -_-


> _*2. **Capacity
> 
> *
> __In theory, there is no capacity limit, but there are two aspects as follows which restrict the capacity:
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2015)

op hard disk is external so it may have a single partition of 3tb & in that case it will not work.


----------

